# eheim 2080 v's 2180



## bazz (31 Dec 2010)

hi,
i've just been doing some homework to discover if is any detriment (other than cost) to the 2180's performance and capacity with the addition of the heater. i've been on several websites including eheims own, and the statistic charts between the two are of different formats.
the internal and external dimensions are the same (surely the heater must take up some space), and most importantly from the various websites i've visited the 2080 has a 45w motor while the 2180 has a 25w one, althogh they both state the same output. this is a big difference and one which i find hard to believe, unless there is a newer technology, but i would have thought they shared the same motorhead.
i'm certain there are people on here that has one or the other and could enlighten me on this subject before i jump in and buy one only to be left wishing i had got the other, as is the usual case. obviously what is going on here is i would prefer the thermo version but not at the cost of filtration!
cheers and thanx,
bazz!


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Jan 2011)

Hi mate,
              Get the thermo. I've  measured the actual flow of the thermo and it's entirely consistent with the throughput falloff numbers, so I really wouldn't worry about it.

Cheers,


----------



## Ross (1 Jan 2011)

You might want to think about a another Eheim filter because I have had nothing but bother with my 2073 and a few guys on here have had problems with the 2080 leaking ect.


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Jan 2011)

Ross,
       In my opinion the only reason for thinking about getting a different filter than the one the OP mentions would be because of some desired option that the filter in question lacks. The quality and functionality of the Eheim 2180/2080 are beyond reproach. No matter what filter brand you select there will be examples horror stories related to a particular sample. There is no statistical basis for the conclusion that Eheim filters (or any filter brand for that matter) are unilaterally faulty. I've run dual 2180's for years without any problems.

Unless one can determine the root cause of the reported failures, and then demonstrate that there are design or widespread quality control failures with a manufacturers product(s) based on a root cause analysis, it's an unfair assessment to label all products of that brand as inferior.

Cheers,


----------



## Ross (1 Jan 2011)

My 2073 must be a lemon then.


----------



## Rasmusm (1 Jan 2011)

Ross said:
			
		

> My 2073 must be a lemon then.



Exactly that filter, I know a few dealers here in Denmark that has taken the 2073 off their web shop because they had to many issues with it, and customers. And also the 2075..
So ye now you know 

I'm running a 2 year old Eheim pro3 2080 its awesome. I changed the o-rings all around thats it. Reason I did that was because i wasnt sure if they were ever changed before..
In my opinion 2080 and 2180 are some really good filters.


----------



## mdhardy01 (1 Jan 2011)

Both my 2075's started leaking at the same time luckily under warranty eheim know about a fault with the 75's but I'm hopping to get a 2080 to replace the two
And I might be wrong but I think the 2080 was released first so been around longer
If you look on some of the online retailers they are now saying that the 2075 has been updated now called the 600 they have also launched thermos in these sizes as well
Matt


----------



## Ross (2 Jan 2011)

I have tried cleaning up the O rings and bedding them in with some Ehiem Vaseline gel but it still leaks  
I might try it again today before I chuck it on the scrap heap


----------



## Ross (2 Jan 2011)

Well I took my 2073 part,cleaned up all the seals,bedded them in with the Eheim Vaseline put it back together correctly and surprise surprise a big puddle of water in my cabinet


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2011)

Ross said:
			
		

> Well I took my 2073 part,cleaned up all the seals,bedded them in with the Eheim Vaseline put it back together correctly and surprise surprise a big puddle of water in my cabinet



Ross

Did you make sure the rubber sleeve on the priming button was fitted correctly.

Regards
paul


----------



## Ross (2 Jan 2011)

Yes,I gave it a good clean and put a line of the Eheim Vaseline around it.


----------



## dhallam (28 Jan 2011)

i have got a 2128 and love it would defo always go for a eheim but i suppose its personal choice.

I got mine for £80 on ebay and just have to get the hoses and inlet and outlets and replaced the oring and has been running for 4 years with no problems.

Only downside is the priming is difficult but as the 2180 is a pro 3 it might have been perfected


----------

